

The Geotaggers' World Atlas - SandB0x
http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157623971287575/

======
SandB0x
There's also a great "Locals and Tourists" version, which colour codes the
points accordingly:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/7215762420915863...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157624209158632/)

